# Where to buy timber without taking out a second mortgage at ACE?



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I need to get some timber to put up a pergola / shade thingy on the side of the house. Promised the Minister for Domestic Affairs that i'd do something before she re-surfaces after the summer.

I made the mistake of looking into ACE. Not long enough, and the prices suggest they are infused with gold and other precious metals. 

Dont need masses, about 10 lengths at roughly 3.0m long.

Would welcome a pointer at a friendly builder's merchant / yard

Not keen on getting someone in to do it all. Quite capable of building it - just need to source reasonably priced materials.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Lance2009 (Nov 23, 2012)

Danube by mall of the emirates


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Lance2009 said:


> Danube by mall of the emirates


Ok, thanks.

For everyone's benefit, I've also been pointed toward a builder's merchant in Satwa.
Will compare prices.


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm also interested to hear where is the bets place to get reasonable timber.

I have a project in mind, but wont be building it if I can only source Ace prices too.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a few things I want to build. Let us know, vantage!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I have a few things I want to build. Let us know, vantage!


Will do! Landlord has now requested detailed drawings before approving my grand scheme! Hey ho!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Golden Care Trading LLC

[email protected]

042669533

They are cheap, and they deliver. I have used them for quite a few small projects.


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

funkyant said:


> Golden Care Trading LLC
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Nice work funkyant,


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

funkyant said:


> Golden Care Trading LLC
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Great. 
Thanks
Do they have a warehouse etc, or do you just call and ask?
Sometimes I'm not sure what I want until I see it!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> Great.
> Thanks
> Do they have a warehouse etc, or do you just call and ask?
> Sometimes I'm not sure what I want until I see it!


Same. I like browsing!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Landlord came through with approvals today, so looks like its 'game on' for a hot sweaty weekend.
Not quite my ideal hot sweaty weekend, but hot and sweaty, nonetheless!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

So I went to a small place in Satwa, in the end.

Nearby, easy, and ideal when I remember I need more because I didn't buy enough!

4m long 2x4's and 3x3's priced 28aed each. Got them for 25.

One thing - the quality is piss-poor. Had to sort through 2 dozen to get 8 straight ones, but very helpful guys. Happy to oblige. If it was a job on my own house, I'd maybe look elsewhere, but this stuff is ideal for a garden project on a entail property.

Delivery guy appeared as if by magic (can't move for little white trucks in Satwa) and I was home in 10 minutes.

Everything now treated and stained, and some bits erected on the house yesterday. I have some vague notion now of how the construction workers feel. Lost several pints of fluid, all the tools sloppy in sweat, and despite drinking water all day, finished up with a mental headache.
The evening shift was easier! Avoiding the day shift today - waiting for the evening!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Oh, and if you want tools - forget ACE!

Go to Speedex. Great place, and far cheaper.
Next to oasis centre


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> Oh, and if you want tools - forget ACE!
> 
> Go to Speedex. Great place, and far cheaper.
> Next to oasis centre


I'll second Speedex. I could spend hours in there!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I ended up buying a drill in Carrefour. Black and Decker including drill bits for 249dhr. I was happy enough. Good to know about Speedex for when I want a jigsaw. I'm also looking for a nail gun.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Speedex is also ideal if you want a spanner to remove the drilling head off an oil rig!
There are spanners in there that would take two to lift, let alone use!

There are nail guns in Speedex.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Vantage, is that your structure I saw on my walk this evening? It's a very funky little wooden house in the front garden of No. 52 (or thereabouts). If you made that, you should be offering your design and carpe try services out, you could make a fortune :.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Vantage, is that your structure I saw on my walk this evening? It's a very funky little wooden house in the front garden of No. 52 (or thereabouts). If you made that, you should be offering your design and carpe try services out, you could make a fortune :.


Nope. Not me. But know what you mean. they had the whole thing arrive in a 20 ft container in bits and built it recently.
Mine is far from completed!
Managed to lock myself out of the house, and fell off a step ladder this weekend!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> Nope. Not me. But know what you mean. they had the whole thing arrive in a 20 ft container in bits and built it recently.
> Mine is far from completed!
> Managed to lock myself out of the house, and fell off a step ladder this weekend!


Forget the design and carpentry services. You should just buy a video camera and enter "You've Been Framed". I'm sure you'd get a few cash prizes for your entries!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> I'll second Speedex. I could spend hours in there!


So m1key......from a recent link you sent me its either you or vantage to design and construct a cat enclosure for my balcony! Also needs to be child proof to store my gremlin in on occasion! 

Seriously, good to know re Speedex as we brought over tools but looking for a couple of items.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> Nope. Not me. But know what you mean. they had the whole thing arrive in a 20 ft container in bits and built it recently.
> Mine is far from completed!
> Managed to lock myself out of the house, and fell off a step ladder this weekend!


I was thinking you had rather underplayed your talents. I reckon they could rent that out for quite a good rent hehe.

Hope you are now back in the house and recovered from your fall. And that the ladder is none the worse for the experience .


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I was thinking you had rather underplayed your talents. I reckon they could rent that out for quite a good rent hehe.
> 
> Hope you are now back in the house and recovered from your fall. And that the ladder is none the worse for the experience .


the ladder's as good as new.
Managed to get back into the house, and the pain has gone, thanks to a wonder medicine called Talisker...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> thanks to a wonder medicine called Talisker...


That is good medicine ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

saraswat said:


> That is good medicine ...


Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> So m1key......from a recent link you sent me its either you or vantage to design and construct a cat enclosure for my balcony! Also needs to be child proof to store my gremlin in on occasion!
> 
> Seriously, good to know re Speedex as we brought over tools but looking for a couple of items.


As long as I can have a subcontract clause in there I'm sure an arrangement could be made! I suspect Vantage is handier than I with the old power tools. I suspect Izzy too, though I'm not getting close enough to that nail gun to find out


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> That is good medicine ...


A very fine choice. Jumeirah you say Vantage?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> As long as I can have a subcontract clause in there I'm sure an arrangement could be made! I suspect Vantage is handier than I with the old power tools. I suspect Izzy too, though I'm not getting close enough to that nail gun to find out


You're out of hiding! :clap2:

It's all in the fine print hey?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> You're out of hiding! :clap2:
> 
> It's all in the fine print hey?


Aye. I've been offline for a while. Been doing an impression of a blue bottomed fly.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> Aye. I've been offline for a while. Been doing an impression of a blue bottomed fly.


I feel like that at the moment and going round in circles!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> I feel like that at the moment and going round in circles!


Almost Eid. I'll be in hiding!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> A very fine choice. Jumeirah you say Vantage?


..maybe!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> ..maybe!


Best drink it or hide it good


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> Best drink it or hide it good


most of it is so well hidden, it will never be seen again. Permanently!


----------

